# Starting Problem



## Cody

I have an 07 Outty 800 and its not wanting to start sometimes. it just started doing this. It will crank up fine when left sitting for a while but when i ride for a couple hours and park it for a few minutes and then try to crank it back up it wont start. Motor will barely turn over. It acts like it doesnt have enough power to turn it over. But if u let it sit for a couple hours it will crank up fine. Ive checked battery connections even put a new battery in it. Battery isnt going dead bc it will still run the fuel pump and lights and everything just wont turn over enough to crank. Any ideas on what this problem may be?


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER

Has it ever been sunk? Sounds like rod bearings! But maybe not


----------



## fstang24

Starter??


----------



## wmredneck

Yeah sounds like a starter motor. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Cody

No its never been sunk. Its not in the motor it runs fine. Ita gotta be a starter or electrical. Just trying to see if anyone has ever had this problem so I can pin point it.


----------



## filthyredneck

Sounds like the starter to me bud. Maybe the contacts are getting burned up. From what you say, it reminds me of what my ole dodge did when the contacts went bad in my starter....on a cold start it was perfect, but once the engine got hot I guess itd heat the starter up too, sometimes itd click or drag like dead batteries, sometimes itd do nothing, and every once in a while it was fine. I rebuilt it once, but didnt take but 6 months and it crapped out again. Replaced it with a new one and never seen any of those probs again. I know we're talking about a canam, not my cummins, but just making the comparison because of similarity.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300

^ x2, starter is weak & the heat-soak is killing it.


----------



## Cody

Thats exactly what its doing! It clicks sometimes, sometimes it barely turns over, sometimes it wont do anything. But it has its days where it works fine! But like u said when it ls cold it cranks up like a charm!


----------



## Kellogsrenny

Having a similar problem on my 07 800 gade, was out for a ride and it seemed to make a humming sound, was real hard to shift, came home parked it, now won't start....does like a 1/4 turn then just clicks or keeps trying 1/4 turns. I dielectric greased all the plugs I could find. No change.


----------



## Polaris425

Kellogsrenny said:


> Having a similar problem on my 07 800 gade, was out for a ride and it seemed to make a humming sound, was real hard to shift, came home parked it, now won't start....does like a 1/4 turn then just clicks or keeps trying 1/4 turns. I dielectric greased all the plugs I could find. No change.


Bad Battery?


----------

